# Nissan Sentra - B14 Engine Switch Off During Slow Cruising Speed



## limjs (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys .. need some help here .. any idea on where to 'think' to look at would help.


The Symptoms

a) The engine will just switch off/died during slow cruising (like during car jammed time). It would intermittently tried to switch off during normal drive speed but it manage to recover.

b) The car would start immediately (like normal) without any engine cranking.

c) Have let the mechanic to check the air vacuum seal .. all is OK.

d) Have checked the spark plug & ignition cables - all is OK.

e) Have check for any loose air tubing - checked - all is OK

f) Another symptom (or maybe a symptom) is that; when the failure do occur and when I put it on reverse gear (gear at "R") and when the engine begin to 'pull/torque", the engine would normally shutdown one or two times.

Any idea where to start looking?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

looks like an electrical issue. I'd check the alarm if you have one or the shifter - the switch that disables the engine start when its not in "park". Im not an expert but the experts in this forum will need: Year model, mileage, auto or manual trans and other stuff that you have on the car. These guys will help you. Note on the recovering engine while cruising, you dont need to crank the engine if the car is roling at a certain speed. On drive (automatic) or in gear (manual) the engine is cranking as the drivetrain is turning the ending as a starter woiuld. So I believe something is shutting power to the engine. It could also be the fuel filter. that's why the additional info is needed


----------



## limjs (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry on the missing info ...

The model Nissan Sentra Super Saloon, 1997, B14. It is an Automatic gear car.

The mileage is 190000 km. 

Well, come to think of it, I did recently change the car central lock module as I had bought the car 2nd hand. But should this central lock had been installed poorly / wrongly, shouldn't the car can't be started immediately?

I did change the fuel filter just recently, but I will change it one more time .. to remove/confirm the possibility of it being the cause of my grief. 

If it is electrical, could you tell me where I should start looking ie. where do I start.

thanks


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

No codes? I really cant tell with just what can be described in a forum.
Central locking does not mean an alarm that goes with it? Without the alarm central locking will not have any connection with engine shutting down. 
What I did have before was no crank. What I do is move the shifter (auto) to N and back to P. I guess my old car is feeling its age. 
You know what, the fuel filter may be clogged. Pretty cheap to replace and most likely needs to be replaced with your mileage


----------

